# Fun with the honey bees



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Went to check on my honey bees this afternoon and split the hives into smaller starter hives and one of my hives had swarmed glad I caught and swarm it was about 7 foot off the ground I got a step ladder and put a small bee box under them and shook the tree limb and most of the bees fell in the box the queen fell on the ladder I caught her in a queen clip and put her in the box and within about 30 minutes all the bees were in their new home I didn't get a lot of pictures as a had a lot of work to do here's the 2 pictures I did get


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beeutiful Pokey !


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

playin with da bees.................... is that why they calls ya pokey????????? :teeth:


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you guys 
Kiyote no my screen name came about from a combination of things


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I think it is pretty cool that you are a bee keeper .

I couldn't do it.

my dad was severely allergic to bees . when one stung him he would swell up like the elephant man and had to seek treatment. I didn't inherit that from him but it did pass on an irrational fear of being stung


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

That’s to bad kiyote I’m not allergic myself and like to get a sting here and there it helps the arthritis I’m starting to get the wife thinks I’m crazy and I’ve shown her articles on Bee venom therapy used to treat many things like ms and some cancers


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You must be doing something right, Pokey. Good thing for the queen clip; I never leave home without one.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Update on the swarm they are getting along great in their new home all the other splits I made are taking sugar water almost faster than I can mix it I mix 25 pounds of sugar to 3 gallons of water this makes I little over 4 gallons of feed and they are going through 3 gallons a day but seem to be slowing down a little as the young bees in the splits get older and the weather stays warmer they will collect their own food


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sweet!


----------

